

Overlook - crowdsourced
https://overlook.io/

======
crowdsourced
Overlook is a free web-based software test plan management software. Overlook
helps teams create easy and executable test plans, whether internal or
external. With iOS and Android readiness checklists, you can ensure that your
apps are ready for publication! As with our other products, Overlook helps
make your software testing experience easier with really easy test planning!

